# cut the bud off stem and dry or dry the bud still on the stem? which is best.



## GrowUsome

just a random question. which is the best way to dry buds? (on stem or dry individual buds)   and does anyone know of a humidity box that can be purchased to make sure buds are at the perfect humidity for drying. something like the humidity chambers for cigars but bigger


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I dry mine on the stems, but it personal preference.  I believe that a lot of crystals stick to trays or bags when individual buds are cut off the stems and dried that way.

I don't get too worried about the humidity if it is not high.


----------



## tcbud

I lay trimmed bud on a screen if I have a lot, otherwise, like THG, I hang on the stem.  Also going with THG on the humidity thing.  Having some air circulation is a good thing when drying.

Good luck to you.


----------



## dman1234

I dry on stem too, i remove most stem before they go in the jar.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yeah, like dman, I cut the buds off the stems before I jar up.


----------



## Bleek187

i leave on stem also..  takes up less space this way. also if you just cut the main stem just below the stem your triming, it makes a little hook. So its really easy to hang on a line.. i cut every branch off the plant like this and trim one branch at a time.. then hang. 

Unless the room is very humid then, like everyone said, i wouldnt worry about it 2 much. just opening the door to the room that they are hanging in once or 2ce a day is prolly good enough air flow for them to dry. if they aint dry after like 5-7 days.... then you prolly need more air flow. REMEMBER... the slower they dry the better/smoother they will taist.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

The way I cure is, I start before I cut the plant off. I dry her out for a few days in the dark,in about 50 degrees. I don't dry her out to the point that shes wilting but good and dry,then  I put a bib around the stalk to catch the trimmings for butter and trim her, after she's good and trimmed,did I mention, (the Mrs. does almost all our trimming) anyway I hang the entire plant in the dark, she starts watching them and after a week or so she brings them in for further manicuring, bag dry, jar dry, depends on moisture content, we try and dry them as slow as we can without molding them, air the bud in your jars often but not to often, 3 times a day for me to just remove and put back in jar is not uncommon,  every bud is different, some dense some airy etc. This is just the way I do it, after I'm sure it's not gonna mold in the jars I vac. seal them for further cureing, In a couple of months they taste sweet. I'm smokeing ChemDog again today, got another Canna cone from the dispensary. variety truly is the spice of life!!! At least in Cannibis. I took these pics a few minutes ago, I'm gonna go start trimming!! The Mrs. is Napping, I'll surprise her.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

45 minutes to do the first plant, The Mrs. will say its to raggetty or something,lol, shes still napping,anyway thats as good as i'm doing it, she'll probably redoit, oh i forgot, it only too me about 35 min. I had a heck of a time getting the stickys off my fingers before picking up the camera or getting on here.


----------



## Mutt

I clip the whole plant leaves and all and hang it. leaves help slow the rate of drying time....you can dry too fast


----------



## Hushpuppy

The cool thing about doing the trimming is when yu do a lot on some real sticky girls yu can pack a nice bowl of finger hash for the end of the line:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Love me some scissor hash....:hubba:


----------

